# Raptor Handling



## Bandit1 (12 Feb 2008)

Hi there everyone!

Just a note to let all my friends here in Toronto and in the southern Ontario region that I'll be handling some Raptors (hawks, eagles, falcons, and owls) at the upcoming Toronto Sportsmen's Show. If you make it out to the show, be sure you swing by to say hello and check out some fine feathered animals.

Toronto Sportsmen's Show

Bandit


----------



## benny88 (12 Feb 2008)

Dang,

   saw the subject, thought you somehow got your hands on an F-22.


----------



## dwalter (13 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Dang,
> 
> saw the subject, thought you somehow got your hands on an F-22.



That's exactly what I thought when I saw it as well.


----------



## Bandit1 (13 Feb 2008)

Gotten my hands on a 22?  Nope - but I have been close to a couple of them...  Later this year I'll have a chance to do a walk around one.

I've been a volunteer with the Canadian Peregrine Foundation  for a bit now and have really started to get into birding.  I'll be handling some nice birds this year, and if any of you have some free time, I totally encourage you to get involved with these birds - they truly are magnificent.

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (9 Apr 2008)

Here are some shots from the Sportsmen Show.  I've also been spending time around some newly laid Peregrine eggs and am working on obtaining some aerial footage of the adults making some kills.  If I get lucky enough to capture it, I'll post it here.

Cheers, Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (9 Apr 2008)

...

Bandit


----------



## chrisf (9 Apr 2008)

I'm not ashamed to admit it, but when I saw the topic, I immediately went to the dinosaur sort...


----------



## Bandit1 (9 Apr 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I'm not ashamed to admit it, but when I saw the topic, I immediately went to the dinosaur sort...



You totally lost me on that comment mate...


----------



## chrisf (9 Apr 2008)

You know? Blood thirsty? Big claws? Like to stalk amusement park patrons?


----------



## Bandit1 (9 Apr 2008)

Ahhh...now I get it....so something along the lines of what I found this Red Tail doing to a pigeon the other day....

Bandit


----------



## geo (10 Apr 2008)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> You totally lost me on that comment mate...



Think he was talking about things like "Velociraptors" and other dinosaurs of that kind.... A la Jurasic Park.


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2008)

I can't possibly be the only one here with the irrational and unfounded paranoia that there's dinosaurs out to get me.


----------



## Elwood (10 Apr 2008)

Cool stuff Bandit1. 

If your birds are ever in Toronto again, swing by my place. I have a whole flock of fat pigeons sitting outside my window just ready to be eaten by some Red Tails!


----------



## Bandit1 (12 Apr 2008)

Elwood, there is a very healthy population of Red Tails here in the city already, along with Sharp Shinned and Coopers' Hawks which are doing a great job of pigeon control.  Peregrine falcons also take their fair share as well, and that number will increase when their eggs hatch in the next month or so.

Sig Op -> when I think dino's I think of the Flintstones...they seemed pretty harmless, no??   ;D


----------



## geo (12 Apr 2008)

Think.... Jurasic Park.
Or , at the very least, that Sabertooth on the Flintstones


----------

